# Arbor Master courses in CT



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone taken them here in CT? Was the knowledge gained worth the price of admission? We are hopefully going to take a couple this year.
I guess if you learn one thing and it saves you it's worth whatever it costs.
Thank you.


----------



## jmack (Feb 8, 2006)

*info*



RandyS said:


> Has anyone taken them here in CT? Was the knowledge gained worth the price of admission? We are hopefully going to take a couple this year.
> I guess if you learn one thing and it saves you it's worth whatever it costs.
> Thank you.


 do do you know the price or price per module? thanks for the heads up


----------



## RandyS (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it said $409 for a 2 day course.
Were you thinking of going?


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 8, 2006)

I took the level I climba dn level I fell last year in Hadam CT. Well worth the price. Be warned if you are a homeowner there are very strict rules against this.

The Level I courses will be a bit redundant if you have some experience but you will definately walk away with some knowledge and a bag full of gear!


----------



## RandyS (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm too old and fat to do the climbing one but would like to do the felling one. My partner will probably do the 2.
Oh yea, and am also scared of heights!


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey BB,

There are strict rules against what? I'd like to take the course for both climbing and felling practice, but I'm not commercially employed as an arborist or logger.


----------



## ABOVE & BEYOND (Feb 8, 2006)

Could someone be a little more specifics with date and time. I would love to take both classes. It is always great to be introduced to best practices. Especially in a business as dangerous as ours.


----------



## stoneland (Feb 8, 2006)

www.Arbormaster.com has all the training courses and schedules.


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 9, 2006)

Rob,
Last year three of us went from my company. It was a great course. But 2 homeowners snuck in somehow. When you call to sign up you have to give the co. name and address you work for. Lets just say Rip wasnt impressed.
These 2 made one up. It was a husband and wife duo. Call the AM office and explain to them your situation let them decide.


----------



## Trignog (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah people with too much time and money are annoying. (The coulple.)

I would say it is definatly worth the money, espesially if you have no GOOD mentors.

The best money I ever spent, carreer wise.

I have taken Climbing 1 and saftey/felling twice.(got paid to be there the second time ) In Connecticut
Climbing 2
First Response/Areal rescue
Rigging 1
Rigging 2

I have met at least six of the instructors and assistant intstructors, they are really great teachers, knowlagable and nice.

Don't pass up an opportunity like that.

Feel free me ask about it


----------



## moss (Feb 9, 2006)

Trignog said:


> Yeah people with too much time and money are annoying. (The coulple.)



I'll leap to their defense even though I chronically don't have enough time or money. They may have been pursuing their dream and should be commended for trying. On the other hand they should've been up front on their status before enrolling.

Arbormaster is in a position to add some new courses to teach basic arborist skills for non-professionals. Better that they get proper training then go out and do something dangerous on their own.
-moss


----------



## Trignog (Feb 10, 2006)

There is a good market for the same type of training, but done as rec. climbing. I didn't mean they were annoying because they weren't tree folk, they were the type of people that if you saw them in the grocery store they annoy you.

Imagine if a company like arbormaster with the knowlage and resourses already gained, teamed up with a large mail order arborist distributor, like say sherrill? Hmmmm...... If only i had that kind of capital. People spent alot more money on adventure vacations than we would for occupational training.


----------



## legendrider (Feb 10, 2006)

*arbormaster training*

great courses great teachers most of the time lots of talk though but you can learn plenty. Rip is a great teacher. go for it, i think i know that husband wife team i took classes in conn as well

level 1 felling virginia
level 1 climbing virginia
level 1,2 rigging hammond conn


----------



## jmack (Feb 12, 2006)

*heavy*



RandyS said:


> I think it said $409 for a 2 day course.
> Were you thinking of going?


 hi randys thats up there, but im checking with tcia options


----------



## jmack (Feb 12, 2006)

*stoneland*



stoneland said:


> www.Arbormaster.com has all the training courses and schedules.


 thanks for the link stoney j


----------



## jmack (Feb 12, 2006)

*lean*



RandyS said:


> I'm too old and fat to do the climbing one but would like to do the felling one. My partner will probably do the 2.
> Oh yea, and am also scared of heights!


if ya get in a jam after these storms dont be shy to lean on yer associates we got your back up there in litchfeild j,, seriously pm if you get jammed


----------



## RandyS (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you so much for the offer. We will do that when we get into something we need help. 
Heck of a snow storm isn't it? Time to go back out plowing.


----------

